

Apple removes Google branding from iPhone OS 4 search - stanleydrew
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/04/10/apple_removes_google_branding_from_iphone_os_4_search.html

======
jerhinesmith
Perhaps it's just me, but for an article about removing Google branding,
wouldn't it make sense to show before _and_ after screenshots for those of us
without an iPhone?

~~~
benologist
That's not how Apple rumour blogs work .... if they're going to make rent this
month a story this big has to be done in multiple parts.

------
terrellm
The Google branding being removed was to rename the "Google" button to
"Search". They aren't actually removing Google search... at least not yet.

Here's a link with before and after
[http://www.macrumors.com/2010/04/10/apple-removes-google-
bra...](http://www.macrumors.com/2010/04/10/apple-removes-google-branding-
from-iphone-4-safari/)

~~~
godDLL
I actually prefer that button (that launches an action) to be a verb. It does
not add ambiguity, because the search provider is not customizable on the
iPhone (AFAIK), so it might be for the better off that way. I remember being
surprised that it wasn't, when I first got mine about a year ago.

~~~
swernli
The search is customizable to either google or yahoo. You can reach that from
within the safari settings on the iPhone OS.

------
amock
Did they just remove the Google branding or did they remove the search engine
branding? I use Yahoo as my search engine so my button says Yahoo! on it.

~~~
jackowayed
Wow. I don't think I've heard someone say they use Yahoo! in 5 years. Why do
you prefer it?

~~~
DenisM
I think Yahoo search is now Bing, and it's not all that bad I heard.

~~~
papachito
No, it's not bing yet, still yahoo for now.

~~~
alanthonyc
Yahoo outsourced their search to Bing as of a while ago.

~~~
endtime
Well, they agreed to do so a while ago. But these things take time to happen.

~~~
alanthonyc
My bad:

 _"Bing results should be appearing on the Yahoo! sites in the second half of
2010."_

[http://www.pandia.com/sew/1944-the-end-of-yahoo-search-
bing-...](http://www.pandia.com/sew/1944-the-end-of-yahoo-search-bing-takes-
over.html)

------
cmelbye
They left the placeholder text as "Google", which is probably more noticeable
considering it's visible 100% of the time that the browser address bar is
showing.

Screenshot: <http://cl.ly/FGn>

------
treblig
So it begins...

------
juliend2
Why Apple does not take DuckDuckGo as the default search engine?

